# Monster Grouper!!



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Check this out:

http://www.spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=18867&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Talapia,,
How Credible Is That Pic. And Where Is The Spear Hole ???


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

doright, 

I do not know the guys personally,
but the spear fisherman from that 
board seem to know him and respect
him. I do not know where the "spear
hole" is. I just saw a nice pic of a 
fish and shared it with the P&S
family. If you look through the 
thread there are some other
pictures of the fish in there. 
Take care, talapia


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

wow, wow. Skip to page 8 or so to read the story behind it. Those guys are hard-core.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*definetly*

call that Extreme  watched a channel on TV this guy had a wench hook up to bring them bigguns up


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Open mouth & insert foot.*



doright said:


> Talapia,,
> How Credible Is That Pic. And Where Is The Spear Hole ???


The spear hole is right behind the eyeball in the top of the head where it should be. Sometimes people should look before they get negative! .....Tightlines


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Hat80,

By No Means Was I Being Negative  Just Trying To Varify The Source Cause I Don't Know Jack About Their Sport...my Boss Didn't Believe It Was Real..i Told Him I Thought It Was And Was Trying To Prove Him Wrong...but Now I Know Where The Entry Point Is And All The Rest Of The Needed Info...guess I'll Be Collecting My 5 Green Backs Now!!!  

Talapia,
Thanks For The Info I Guess I Should Have Looked Further....Great pic!!!!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

These guys are for real. I have met a few of them out here and was considering the sport until I went snorkeling and found thresher sharks cruising way too close. 

Thought they might want a fat-boy snack, so I think I'll get a Yak and live longer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

These Guy's Are Impressive To Say The Least!!!!


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

*I think it's legit*

I've seen talk on another board with different pics, 
I don't know what to think about this type of stuff.... I'm not saying it's wrong, but it reminds me of the old black and white photos of safari hunts.... whatever that means.

regards,
stevenj


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

EXTREME


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

lowpine, 

Same board, same story  

Check my link above.

Talapia


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

*whoops!*

OK, I see that now... sorry about that. I got the snip from a different board..

regards,
stevenj


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Blackened Grouper anyone???


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ifga*

You guys should get a hold of the IFGA world record book and look at the size of some of the grouper records. I dont have mine handy, in the middle of a move, wife and I finally got a place, anyways theres some records for grouper in the 600lb and more range. Thats for REAL!!!!!!!!


----------

